# So, what exactly are the rules in PA?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been reading and contacting people and I've been getting all different responses. Heck, I've gotten two different responses from PA. 
We were considering getting a hedgie, but it would be staying with my boyfriend because my two roommates have three cats. We both live in MD now, but he may move up to Hanover/York, PA (I'll be staying in MD). 
Does the PA wildlife have hedgie-radar and they go around houses that beep? I mean, how does one control that kind of stuff? 
Also, can you have one if the breeder is from PA? I heard that one, too.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

They are strict I don't know any breeders their and if their is they don't care about the animals because if they get snaged they will kill the hedgies. I don't know how they control it but its not worth it


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The one state of PA guy said that they're overturning the law very soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

> *Pennsylvania*
> 
> A very unfortunate political battle has developed within the State of Pennsylvania making hedgehogs illegal to the point where threats have been made against even the transport of hedgehogs through the state on the way to another state.
> 
> All of this is the result of an initial (and unusual) law established in the 1990's. Under that law, hedgehogs within the state were legal, but it was illegal to import fresh bloodlines into the state. A few breeders violated that law resulting in the Pennsylvania Game Commission (PGC) declaring all out war on all hedgehogs within the state. Breeder's homes have been raided and their hedgehogs confiscated with all of the zeal of a major drug bust. Suffice it to say, owning a hedgehog in Pennsylvania under the draconian rule of PGC is extremely dangerous for both owner and hedgehog.


Pennsylvania will confiscate hedgehogs and put them to sleep as stated there are no reputable breeders because of this and personally any reputable breeder outside of the state of Pennsylvania will refuse to sell to someone who resides or will take a hedgehog into a illegal state.

If you stay in Maryland everything should be fine, however PA is not worth the risk for a hedgehogs life.



> The one state of PA guy said that they're overturning the law very soon.


Maybe so but the law stands as is and laws can take much longer then most think to abolish.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hedgies are not legal in PA.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

They are currently illegal in PA, but that may indeed change. There was a group of 5th graders who wanted a class pet hedgehog. Long story short, they went to see their congresswoman... and they apparently did everything right as a bill was created to change the law in PA to permit as legal a number of exotic animals, including hedgehogs. House Bill 1398 has been unanimously voted for approval by the House Game and Fisheries committee and it now sits waiting to move forward.

Hopefully it won't get thrown to the wayside and will continue on and one day all PA residents will get to know the joy of hedgehogs without having to sneak around.

Christemo, can you message me privately the information you got regarding over turning the law? I'd like to update a couple of people who were helping the class build a case to make them legal. And it sounds like if you are getting that information then, maybe, this will actually be happening soon!


----------

